# Ceiling Fan w/Light - Separate Switches w/Light on Dimmer?



## LouisG (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok, Im going to need some help on this one, because Im not sure how to get what I want.

I have a room that I would like to put a ceiling fan in.  This ceiling fan will also have lights.  Id like to be able to control the fan and lights with two separate switches.  If this were the end of it then I would be OK.  I could make this happen.  However.

Id also like the light to be on a dimmer switch (NOT THE FAN, just the light).  Is this possible?  I cant seem to find a switch that contained a regular switch and a dimmer switch.

In other words, Id like to be able to flick the fan on or off and Id like to be able to dim or brighten the fan lights.  

Does a combo switch exist that contains these two functions?  Or do I need to buy a dedicated dimmer and a dedicated switch?  What if I only have a single slot in my blue junction box?

Can you tell Im a total amateur yet?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

- Lou


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2014)

to House Repair Talk!

There are switches that have an off/on switch and a small slider that controls the dimming feature.


----------



## havasu (Mar 2, 2014)

So, basically you are looking for a dual switch with dimmer to fit in a single gang box? If so, here is one found on the web, but they are pretty pricey and makes for lots of wiring in one box.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2014)

Worry about the switch after you do the home work. Open up the switch and see how many wires are there. If you have on set of wires, white, black and ground, you will be able to dim the light but you will have to control the fan with remote control. If you have 2 sets of wires white, black and ground, it won't work and will require more wire to be added.
If there is an unused third wire (red) you may be able to do what you want.


----------



## havasu (Mar 2, 2014)

Many of the remote controlled ceiling fans will do everything you want/need by the remote, with no adapting of wires.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just installed a remote control fan and they are great. The one I installed has both up and down lighting dimming and speed control with reverse. I have it coming from a wall switch that mostly stays on all the time now. The only problem I had in existing construction was finding a place to mount the controller and all the wires out of site on the ceiling. I bought the whole setup used so I didn&#8217;t have directions as to how to hide it all. Now the biggest problem is finding the remote when someone walks off with it to a different room.


----------



## LouisG (Mar 3, 2014)

havasu said:


> So, basically you are looking for a dual switch with dimmer to fit in a single gang box? If so, here is one found on the web, but they are pretty pricey and makes for lots of wiring in one box.



This looks promising, thanks!



nealtw said:


> Worry about the switch after you do the home work. Open up the switch and see how many wires are there. If you have on set of wires, white, black and ground, you will be able to dim the light but you will have to control the fan with remote control. If you have 2 sets of wires white, black and ground, it won't work and will require more wire to be added.
> If there is an unused third wire (red) you may be able to do what you want.



I know it's probably frustrating trying to help someone who's a noob. I'll get in there today and see what the wiring looks like, although I probably won't know exactly what I'm looking at when I do. Maybe a picture would help?



bud16415 said:


> I just installed a remote control fan and they are great. The one I installed has both up and down lighting dimming and speed control with reverse. I have it coming from a wall switch that mostly stays on all the time now. The only problem I had in existing construction was finding a place to mount the controller and all the wires out of site on the ceiling. I bought the whole setup used so I didnt have directions as to how to hide it all. Now the biggest problem is finding the remote when someone walks off with it to a different room.



So you control the light and fan with a remote? I'm assuming then that you just leave the wall switch in the ON position and just use the remote? Any recommendations for remote controlled fans?


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 3, 2014)

The one I bought was used off line but all the building centers sell a kit that allows remote control of a ceiling fan and some models come with that all included. The one I installed had a box about the size of a deck of cards or smaller and had  a small 6 inch long antenna, there was a pair of power wires going in and large bundle of color wires going out each wire was a different function on the controller. The fan I bought was called a harbor breeze. I haven&#8217;t looked into this a lot to see what&#8217;s out there, but as Neal pointed out to do fan and dimmer light you have to have the extra wire coming down to the box. 

Yes I leave my switch on all the time unless I&#8217;m changing the bulbs or something.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 3, 2014)

There are no dumb questions from newbes. Some of the answers can be questionable..


----------



## havasu (Mar 4, 2014)

If you are a member of Costco, they have a real nice fully remote controlled fan for what I believe is $88 right now.


----------

